# Mail Server done



## frustphil (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone here for helping me work through it. =)
I have documented it and posted it up on my blog. It's an effort to give back to the community. Hope it would be useful to everyone who are newbie like me...=)


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

there is error in your blog


```
#portsnap fetch update
#portsnap fetch extract
```

you only need to use one of them
*fetch update* if you have run *fetch extract* in past, and *fetch extract* if you have run *portsnap *for the first time

EDIT:


```
#cd /usr/ports/net/cvsup-without-gui
#make install clean
```
cvsup (now called csup) is available in base system, you don't need to install this port
just use csup (it's simply cvsup rewritten in c)


EDIT2:
also you don't need to specify full path for apps. It's much easier to specify app name only.


Then
nano is not available in default freebsd install, you can use ee or vi, or you need to install nano (from ports or packages)

EDIT:
I'm not sure you need to run `# make initial-config`

EDIT:

```
#postfix stop
#postfix start
```
hmmm shouldn't it be

```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/postfix stop
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/postfix start
```
Unfortuantly I can't test this on my PC atm


These are some things I noticed.
P.S.
I'm not pretty familiar with all the mail server configuration, so that's what I skipped, I just looked at general stuff


----------



## frustphil (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh thanks! 
Keep it coming... =)


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2009)

> Upgrade relevant ports collections so we dont snafu in between!
> 
> ```
> #mkdir -p /opt/mail
> ...


I don't think you need to do this. [I might be wrong]


----------

